# 2017 ALMOST SPRING VINTAGE CAR AND BICYCLE SWAP MEET



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 20, 2017)

Here we go! It's time to register for the 2017 ALMOST SPRING VINTAGE BICYCLE AND CAR SWAP MEET ,March 18th and 19th at the Washington State Fairgrounds.The bicycle swap portion will be in the Showplex building this year, nice and heated and dry. Last year was in the TENT, but the tent is out this year.   . Lot's of room,plus will be open for two days this year.Lots of cool vintage, antiques,vintage car parts and lots of browsers looking for vintage anything ....Plus if you have a cool bike that you would like to show there will be a place set aside for a vintage bicycle display roped off .There will be a Peoples choice trophy for


 

 

 the peoples choice...Should a great time in Puyallup,Washington ......


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 20, 2017)

LETS DO THIS! PLENTY OF SPACES AVAILIBLE...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 23, 2017)

bump...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 23, 2017)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Here we go! It's time to register for the 2017 ALMOST SPRING VINTAGE BICYCLE AND CAR SWAP MEET ,March 18th and 19th at the Washington State Fairgrounds.The bicycle swap portion will be in the Showplex building this year, nice and heated and dry. Last year was in the TENT, but the tent is out this year.   . Lot's of room,plus will be open for two days this year.Lots of cool vintage, antiques,vintage car parts and lots of browsers looking for vintage anything ....Plus if you have a cool bike that you would like to show there will be a place set aside for a vintage bicycle display roped off .There will be a Peoples choice trophy forView attachment 425387 View attachment 425388 View attachment 425389 the peoples choice...Should a great time in Puyallup,Washington ......



GO MAN GO!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 23, 2017)

Get a Space you need to be there!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 27, 2017)

It's almost time


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 5, 2017)

Talked to Lonnie ,He has set aside a couple of spaces for the VINTAGE BICYCLE DISPLAY  .I am hoping that we can get  15 to 20 vintage bicycles ranging from turn of the century up to the 60's muscle bikes .Trophy for the People choice is complete .Could be a trophy for Best original, Best muscle bike .  Get you spots now....Nice and warm inside spots ....a couple of weeks to go...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 8, 2017)

Ok ..here is the scoop. I made 3 Trophy's for the vintage bicycle display. What I need to know is how many bikes are being displayed .Talked to Lonnie and should be room for about 20..looking for a nice display ranging from teens ,30's,40.s 50.s 60's and muscle bikes (stingrays etc.)...all originals ....Here is what I have so far trophy wise. PEOPLES CHOICE-BEST VINTAGE BICYCLE, BEST MUSCLE BIKE, AND  BEST ORIGINAL BICYCLE...JUST A NOTE ..THE REAL PLATES ARE AT THE ENGRAVERS...REALLY COOL  ....


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm there what I bring will be a secret ....... ;0


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 9, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> I'm there what I bring will be a secret ....... ;0



oh boy oh boy oh boy!  I can't wait!


----------



## frampton (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey Redline,
Wear your authority button.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 9, 2017)

Ha.. i love that button....   I know there's gonna be some competition for them there trophies ... so let's see them and make this a fun show!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 10, 2017)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Ok ..here is the scoop. I made 3 Trophy's for the vintage bicycle display. What I need to know is how many bikes are being displayed .Talked to Lonnie and should be room for about 20..looking for a nice display ranging from teens ,30's,40.s 50.s 60's and muscle bikes (stingrays etc.)...all originals ....Here is what I have so far trophy wise. PEOPLES CHOICE-BEST VINTAGE BICYCLE, BEST MUSCLE BIKE, AND  BEST ORIGINAL BICYCLE...JUST A NOTE ..THE REAL PLATES ARE AT THE ENGRAVERS...REALLY COOL  ....View attachment 433070 View attachment 433071



Built one more ..THIS IS FOR "THE BEST VINTAGE GIRLS BICYCLE " Looks a little twisted but cool..


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 10, 2017)

Oh......that one makes me wish I had a girls bike.....nice


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 13, 2017)

Polish up those trophies..... haven't seen any responses that's so  sad I guess.... I'll just take them now....ha...


----------



## Kstone (Mar 14, 2017)

This is the funniest thread I have ever seen.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 14, 2017)

As far as I see only 2 people.....can this be so!!!......looks like it's in the bag for me....ha ha...can't wait 3 days left...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm loading the trailer Mark! Here's some of the bikes I'm bringing. Thin the herd, load more tomorrow!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm winning that girls bike trophy redline, dream on......


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 17, 2017)

Holy Trophy chick! The  it's   heating up!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 17, 2017)

Wow...that's more like it...sure you got enough Schwinns to sell? Ok I'm brining this bad boy.....   :0  keep polishing..


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 17, 2017)

haha You'll still be coming up I-5 while I'm claiming the "power parking" spot for the bike show. Just like the goldchainers at a Good Guys event.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 17, 2017)

Ok ..To all who are bringing bikes to show ..Lonnie ,who is in charge of the displays said we will be able to bring the show bikes in later in the day once they get the cars situated ....one more item of interest ..There is NO FOR SALE signs in the display area...


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 17, 2017)

more for me!


----------



## ADReese (Mar 17, 2017)

On my way over from Spokane. Love the Puyallup swap meet!


----------

